# Surprise Platinum Halfbeak Fry



## Great Barrier Nano (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello!

This morning I was going through my normal weekly maintenance and discovered my female Plat. Halfbeak was popping fry out one after another. I collected about 12, maybe more, and now have no idea what to do with them. 

Does anyone have experience? Know what to feed these very little guys? 

They're currently in a very bootleg plastic container held in the tank with panty hoes (?) covering the windows I cut for movement of water. I tried to leave a few fry in the main tank as test subjects however they were quickly snapped up by the males. 

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Copepods and Phyto. Have both for sale if you want !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

require live food : BBS ( Baby Brine Shrimp)


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

As I said live pods and Phyto available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have brine shrimp eggs and I hatch them daily if you need some live baby brine shrimp


----------

